# Rock Creek/Grand River Walleye



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Does anyone know if you can catch walleye where Rock Creek empties into the Grand River? U can probably only fish there by way of canoe or kayak but not sure. Any info at all is greatly appreciated! Thank you


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

kingbaiter13 said:


> Does anyone know if you can catch walleye where Rock Creek empties into the Grand River? U can probably only fish there by way of canoe or kayak but not sure. Any info at all is greatly appreciated! Thank you


You cannot catch walleye where Rock creek empties into the Grand River because of the Harpersfield dam. Although you can catch walleye before the Harpersfield dam. When I launched my kayak at Harpersfield last January a guy fly fishing had caught a 16" walleye. I don't expect them to be there in numbers, but they are indeed in there.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

According to this study there are Walleye present above the dam. Only one way to find out. Fish it

http://www.epa.state.oh.us/portals/35/documents/GrandRiverBasinTSD2006.pdf


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

fishing pole said:


> According to this study there are Walleye present above the dam. Only one way to find out. Fish it
> 
> http://www.epa.state.oh.us/portals/35/documents/GrandRiverBasinTSD2006.pdf


Yes i know that there are walleye above the dam, i have a few friends that live up there and have caught them on their pontoon. But didnt know if they travel upstream to the mouth of rock creek. I have had people tell me they have caught them in rock creek but just looking for other info about it...thanks


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

kayak1979 said:


> You cannot catch walleye where Rock creek empties into the Grand River because of the Harpersfield dam. Although you can catch walleye before the Harpersfield dam. When I launched my kayak at Harpersfield last January a guy fly fishing had caught a 16" walleye. I don't expect them to be there in numbers, but they are indeed in there.


I caught about 25 of them at the Harpersfield Dam off of the bridge last week. All of them beteween 6" and 20ish inches...the two bigger ones got away. Here are a few pics of the small ones.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

kingbaiter13 said:


> I caught about 25 of them at the Harpersfield Dam off of the bridge last week. All of them beteween 6" and 20ish inches...the two bigger ones got away. Here are a few pics of the small ones.


Nice! I've never heard of the state stocking 'eyes in the Grand, and if that's the case, catching many different sizes of the same species is indicative of a healthy fishery.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm just trying to wrap my head around how the walleye would be able to jump the dam to go upstream to get to Rock Creek?


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

They don't stock walleyes there, those are home born wallies.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

kayak1979 said:


> I'm just trying to wrap my head around how the walleye would be able to jump the dam to go upstream to get to Rock Creek?


According to DNR they are native up there


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

kingbaiter13 said:


> I caught about 25 of them at the Harpersfield Dam off of the bridge last week. All of them beteween 6" and 20ish inches...the two bigger ones got away. Here are a few pics of the small ones.


Wow, that bridge looks pretty nice. Is there a boat ramp there for a small Achilles to put in? Looks like a fun place to fish.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

gsherbs said:


> Wow, that bridge looks pretty nice. Is there a boat ramp there for a small Achilles to put in? Looks like a fun place to fish.


 
There's no ramp but you can launch canoe's and kayak pretty easy. There's not much boatable water under the bridge but you can wade most of it. Be careful if you wade, there's two deep holes right under the covered bridge that you don't want to step into. You can wade right up to the dam.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Too shallow for you Gsherbs. Just enough water for a yak though. 
Even with a yak, you need to drag through some gravel bars when the river is at normal levels.

I'm thinking those little eyes at the dam came up from the lake. Little buggers seem to be everywhere this year.

Walleyes upstream could have came _down _from Roaming Shores, they used to stock walleye there.


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

I dont see why they couldnt get up the fish ladder at the dam?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Doing some quick research about Harpersfield Dam I stumbled upon this article from this summer. It looks like there will be a new one hopefully by November 2018
http://www.starbeacon.com/news/loca...cle_28d41431-2243-57f3-bd58-97d04a8c0bd4.html


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I fished between Harpersfield and Hidden Valley park in my kayak last early January in an experience I care not to remember. Most of the way it was fast flows and shallow with holes here or there, but it was tough to stop at them. I'm wondering what the water is on the other side of the dam going upstream? Is there a launch point anywhere on that side? Does anyone have any experience fishing that part of the river?

p.s. If anyone has found that white Sony Action cam somewhere in that stretch...it's mine.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I've always wanted to float that section. Tell me more


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

fishing pole said:


> I've always wanted to float that section. Tell me more


It's a nice section, picturesque scenery that makes you feel like you're in some mountain river with how high the cliffs are and the trees along the way... but I didn't realize the current of the water before my voyage because my plan was to paddle back upstream to my car which wasn't going to happen. That is the reason I had to float all the way to Hidden Valley for my dad to pick me up with my kayak. A quarter mile into the float I took my action cam off the mount in front of the yak to capture some footage of a bald eagle. Doing that I stopped paddling and lost control of the yak and got turned around. Tried paddling and holding the camera at the same time and kerplunk in it went. Thought the water was still 2 ft or less and not thinking jumped right in after it into the frigid cold water, and as we all know it was cold this last January. Instantaneously I knew the dumb move I made and realizing the camera was gone with the swift current I hopped back up in the kayak freezing as I was just chest deep in it. It actually had taken my breath away. My phone was dead and I made it to near Hogback before I ran into the first wading fishermen there and asked if I could use their phone to call someone. Then I finally made it to Hidden Valley. An experience I never want to have again and a lesson learned in having a float plan first and actually know if I will be capable of getting back to where I began. I wanted to float that section this summer but didn't, I definitely will this spring. I would really like to try to get to the areas you speak of too and explore.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I have canoed from around Rock Creek down to the Harpersfield Bridge.. Very slow water with lots of trees to navigate around. This was probably 20 years ago, The Cuyahoga from Russell Park to the Camp Hi is a much more pleasant canoe trip.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

WOW!!! Thanks for the info kayak. I float the Cuyahoga, Tusc and many other rivers. What a story. Glad it turned out for the good. I always carry extra clothes in the winter in a dry bag. I also found that wearing those old neoprenes that I was going to throw out cinched tight around my waste a great way to stay warm. Thankls again for the info.

If I find a camera in that section or even the lake for that matter I know who to contact


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah, it's a great float down from Harpersfield, but definitely a one-way float. Raccoon Run used to run a shuttle in the summer. If they still do it's worth it.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

you can launch off tote rd….great place to fish


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

creekcrawler said:


> Yeah, it's a great float down from Harpersfield, but definitely a one-way float. Raccoon Run used to run a shuttle in the summer. If they still do it's worth it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Hey creekcrawler and perchgoddess, think you will find me at the mouth of the Rocky this Saturday.






. They are crushing the eyes.....


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Eyes, schmeyes, it's steelhead season! lol.


----------

